# Deathsmiles First ever Grow



## Deathsmile (May 25, 2011)

So i figured since ive been chatting with a lot of you in my introduction thread, i figured id start a grow journal and update some specs of my grow.

The grow itself:

-Closet is 4x5x8
-1000watt MH Eye bulb for Veg
-1000watt HPS Hortilux bulb for Flower
-Just got an 8" Cooltube and some ducting
-Two fans blowing in room
-Flood&Drain system

Plants:

-3x Tahoe OG Started very small, under 1ft
-1x Grape Ape, started around 2ft
1x Blue Dream, Started around 2ft tall, and very very bushy and already has a ton of bud sites

Need Equipment:

-Inline Fan (BADLYYYYY)
-Smaller Carbon Filter, my 5ft one is too big
-C02 Burner
-Other stuff i cant think of

So i guess a little info first. I just moved to Cali from Florida 25days ago. Ive grown a little before but that was around 5+ years ago. I love making my hobbies challenging. My hobby before i moved out was maintaining a 90gallon salt water tank, which is not as easy as your little beta fish in your kitchen.

So far my grow is going pretty well. I have about 2months and a week left on this lease so my grow will have to be finished before then. I will be Vegging for a few more days then dive into the flowering. 

The only problem im having right now is a heat issue. I have a cooltube in place and a osculating fan blowing air through that into a duct and out of the room, but the heat coming through the glass is heating up my room way too much.

Ill post some pics up so you guys can have a look.

Hope you like my grow!!


----------



## Locked (May 25, 2011)

Nice lineup....I will pull up my log and cop a squat.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 26, 2011)

It does look like you've left no left turn un stoned??


----------



## Deathsmile (May 27, 2011)

Well i got my heat issue solved. We just decided to run the AC to see if it helped and now my plants are sitting at a cool 76.6F during my light time, and at night the coolest it got was 69.9F and thats when i left a fan running on them.

My plants look nice and good, nice bright green new leaves. Im happy so far :]


----------



## bho_expertz (May 27, 2011)

5 plants ... 1000 watts ... fans ... ac ... think that perhaps the cost will be bigger then the "profit" ... but glad that you sort your problems out  :aok: good luck


----------



## rotten_socks420 (May 27, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> 5 plants ... 1000 watts ... fans ... ac ... think that perhaps the cost will be bigger then the "profit" ... but glad that you sort your problems out  :aok: good luck


I doubt the the cost will outweigh the weed by far, I run all that as well and I really dont see a large difference in my power bill.... Also depends on were the fella lives I guess


----------



## Deathsmile (May 28, 2011)

The AC was 99% because its been hot in the air lately and we both needed to chill out. It just helped the plants out a lot too :]

The two fans i have are very small, both bed side fans. The 3 small tahoe plants wont yield much, but the blue dream should hopefully bring in a pretty good amount.

I think after my move, ill stick with a few blue dream plants and add in some other strains that i learn about from other peoples grows.

Any suggestions on strains would be awesome!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 28, 2011)

You had better be getting those babies in flower right away if you only have 2 months and a week.  Blue Dream is a 9-10 week flowering strain, the Tahoe OG is 10+ weeks (and breeder's estimates are usually low).  Your plants are quite sparse and stretched and the only reason I can come up with is inadequate air flow as you have plenty of light.  I would really recommend a decent centrifuge fan asap.  The Blue Dream is looking like it could yield an oz or so.


----------



## Deathsmile (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info THG. After my next check comes in if i can get a used one off of craigslist then i will. Today is day 3 of flowering. My sis said that we're probably going to have to rent the apt for an extra month to get another place so i may have extra time. If not, theyll get 2 months.

I know they arent the best looking plants, but with the limited amount of time they're the best i could get. Im happy with the Blue Dream though. The Grape Ape isnt too bad though either, so im making those two my main focus when it comes to keeping each bud site in direct path of the light, not leaves blocking them and such. As for the Tahoes, there isnt enough foilage to disrupt the bud sites.

Im running these nutes right now:

Dyna-Gro Bloom
-3-12-6  Entire Flower

Liquid KoolBloom Bulking formula
0-10-10 Entire Flower

KoolBloom Ripening Formula
2-45-28 Last 4 weeks of Flower


----------



## Deathsmile (Jun 1, 2011)

Quick Update Guys and Gals, Its been a week into my flower and i figured id post up some updated pics of the bud sites just to entertain you guys untill they get nice and good.


----------



## Deathsmile (Jun 6, 2011)

Just under 2 weeks into my flower of my babies and my Grape Ape Buds look to be coming along nicely. 

All my plants seem to be happy and have all grown a good amount in the time ive let them flower.


----------



## thomas 11111 (Jun 6, 2011)

If you can.  Try to lower your nite temp to about 10 degrees lower than your day temp.  It will trick them into thinking winter is coming and they will start putting flowers on doubletime.  They look great.  Keep up the good work! Also I would put panelsl painted flat white on the open sides so you can really get those lumens bouncin around in there.


----------



## Deathsmile (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for the input man!

My night temps are into the high 60's Low 70's which is around 10 Degrees lower, just depends on the weather outside. The cooltube has the back reflector which i left on since my plants are only on one side of the tray table so i left it on so itd concentrate the lumens in one way. 

Im thinking of running my flood and drain table full of soil next grow, instead of smaller cubes. Just an idea ive gotta research!


----------



## Deathsmile (Jun 13, 2011)

My Grape Ape is suffering from some really yellowing and like small burn like marks. At first it compared to a lack of Mg, but now its looking like its a lack of Zinc. 

Its in a rockwool cube, and i hand feed twice a day.

My PH is always just under 6.0 (i only have the drip and compare method)

My daily temps are are 78-82 Degress and at night is in the mid to high 60's.
The humidity stays under 35% and most days im into the Teens.

Running a 1000Watt HPS bulb in a 8' Cooltube

Theyre 3 weeks and 3 days into flowering.

Ive been running Dyna-grow, KoolBloom, and a KoolBloom riping forumla that i started 5 days ago.

Im thinking i might have added the Ripining forumla too soon and the plant is going into hyper save the bud mode too eariler into the flowering cycle so ive stopped giving it the Ripining forumla.

I know the pics arent the best but its the best i could do with the light on.


----------



## Deathsmile (Jul 3, 2011)

Figured id throw up some pics just because. Ladies are 6weeks into flowering. 

Blue Dream, Grape Ape, and Tahoe OG


----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 4, 2011)

someday i will have an idoor setup(if i ever get out of my singlewide). the tahoe looks like fire  good growing.


----------



## evilmidnytefairy (Jul 4, 2011)

Your girls are looking good and happy Deathsmile!  Ill be pulling up a chair and watching this grow :smoke1:


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 4, 2011)

You did really great for a first effort, What kind of yield to you figure on, I remember when I cured my first grow,, Yikes, where'd all the weed go, it sure shrinks between the bush and bag.


----------



## Deathsmile (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks man! Im hoping for 2 ounces after curing. But idk how to really guess yield since it is my first time. Curing is going to be interesting, im going to start reading up and hope i can do it correctly.

I kept a spice rack from my old house which will be perfect to hang all of the branches on now i just need to work on the spot to keep them in the dark right temp, and right humidity. 

Any suggestions?

Also im getting my big American cash money check soon for 4k, so ill be able to set up the perfect grow room once i move into my new place. Im thinking 2-3 Dual cool tubes all with 1000watt HPS, and Five 2 plant 26gal aeroponic systems under the lights in a space a little smaller then 10x10 depending on how much room i give my veg/cloning area. Just shooting around some ideas.


----------



## Deathsmile (Jul 20, 2011)

Well i chopped and trimmed today. I got a lot more then i was expecting. I weighed it all and overall BEFORE curing them i have an total weight of: 1.54lbs

Way more then i expected. I dont know how much weight you lose after the whole curing process but im sure im going to end up with an awesome amount compared to the size/time/knowledge i had.

Here are some pics of the Harvest:

Pic 1 is my Tahoe OG 

Pic 2 is Grape ape and Blue Dream


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 20, 2011)

Looks nice.  You know that you have to dry it before you can cure it....right?


----------



## Deathsmile (Jul 20, 2011)

Yup Yup. Its all drying as we speak. i didnt have enough room to hang it so its over some a/c wall vent covers spread out with a small fan blowing air around the room. The fan isnt too big so they shouldnt dry too quickly.

I cant wait to see my finished project.

Im going to be building my second grow room today. Its going to be a 20Lx6Wx9T Ill be running an Ebb&Grow system with a pot upgrade to 25-30 plants. Under two Magnum XXXL Magnum 1000watt HPS. Once i get my next pay check ill be adding in another XXXL. I plan on walling off about 5ft for a veg space in the future.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 20, 2011)

Cool DS I'm glad it was a success, really cool!!  Have you read the thread on hygrometers? very useful if you want real good taste. Are you gonna be your tester?? lol, I know smokein ain't your thing, and I got kinda A-wierdish about your passion, etc., which I apoligize for, Good luck, and keep us posted


----------



## Deathsmile (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks Skag. Ill look for the thread now. Ive got to read up on how long to let them sit out and dry before jarring and such. They are stinking up the place more then ever now  :]

My sister will be the main tester. Shes been "testing" weed for like.. 8 years now so she has an edge on me  But if i do try one, it will be the Grape Ape. 

Its all good man, i came off hot headed too, i was just annoyed with the lack of help and extra 3rd degree i kept getting. But the past is the past and its all good now.

I have a new found passion for growing in its own nature. Like the upkeep and watching everything go from start to finish. Cant wait to finish me new room!!


----------

